# More bacon Questions....calling all guru's



## ldrus (Feb 12, 2012)

ok so  im reading up on bacon and brining in the " Home production of Quality meats and sausages" book and i find  that  it talks about brining bacon in a  60_0_ SAL which  is  1 gal of water,1.6lb salt,4.2 oz cure #1 and 1.5 oz sugar. then it goes on to give a recipe for

*Bacon- Brine Cured*

1 gallon of 600 SAL Brine,

81 g cure #1(13 1/2 tsp)

bacon slabs (11 lbs)

what am i misunderstanding here by my calculations  the "SAL Brine " has  13 1/2 tsp of cure in it already 

then they want you to add another 13 1/2 tsp of cure?????

for any one haaving the same book  my info comes from pages

page 474 (60 deg SAL recipe)

page 478(tsp of cure #1 for a 60 deg SAL)

page 491 for recipe

just trying to understand things


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't have the book so I can't say for 100% certain here but here is my take. I am by no means an expert, there are guys here with much more knowledge then I have, and I'm positive they will be along to offer there input as well. 
 


lkrus said:


> ok so  im reading up on bacon and brining in the " Home production of Quality meats and sausages" book and i find  that  it talks about brining bacon in a * 600 SAL which  is  1 gal of water,1.6lb salt*,4.2 oz cure #1 and 1.5 oz sugar. then it goes on to give a recipe for
> 
> This is your brine without cure
> 
> ...


EDIT;

The way that is written is very misleading. I can see how you thought that. Here is some reading on curing.

Nitrite in Meat

curing means saving or preserving meat

Bacon and Food Safety | USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope this is not confusing...  Dave


lkrus said:


> ok so  im reading up on bacon and brining in the " Home production of Quality meats and sausages" book and i find  that  it talks about brining bacon in a  60_0_ SAL which  is  1 gal of water,1.6lb salt,4.2 oz cure #1 and 1.5 oz sugar. then it goes on to give a recipe for   *The cure has 3.74 oz of salt in it... I would subtract the 3.74 from the 1.6 #'s salt to get a true 60 deg. brine. 1.6# = 1 # 9.6 oz. - 3.74 =  1# 5.86 oz salt / gallon + 4.2 oz cure.... *
> 
> *Bacon- Brine Cured*
> 
> ...


----------

